# Crohn's and joint pain?



## 2010mustang

I am 29 recently diagnosed with crohns and colitis about 2 months ago. 6 months ago I stated having bad stomach pains, constant restroom usuage, bleeding, joint pain and swelling, lost 40 pounds in a few months, and lots of fatigue. my doctor started me out on 40mg of prednisone and on lialda. sinsce starting the medication I have been alot better. occasional bleeding, some fevers but mostly normal. the problem im having is extreme pain and swelling in my knees and hips. the doctor said I should try humira or remicade. would it be smart to see a dr who deals with things like arthritis first? Before 6 months ago I never had a problem. I have figured out some trigger foods. been lurking and thought I would join.


----------



## araceli

Welcome to the forum.  It will be a good Idea to schedule a visit to a rheumatologist. For some, crohn's and joint pain goes hand to hand. Symptoms can disappear once your crohn's is on remission or stay regardless of crohn's activity. Remicade and Humira are also used for arthritis. Sending support your way.


----------



## David

Welcome to the community.  Out of curiosity, is your Crohn's disease in your small intestine, large intestine, or both?

Are you off the prednisone yet?


----------



## 2010mustang

It is throughout my intestines but mainly the colon area. I am still tapering off the prednisone.


----------



## David

I asked because Lialda targets inflammation in the colon.  If you also have inflammation in the small intestine, it probably isn't going to do much there and you'd want to utilize other treatment options as well.


----------



## kingandsyd

I'm new to this forum. How do I edit my signature?


----------



## 2010mustang

Shouldn't the prednisone take care of most the inflammation?


----------



## David

While you're on it, yes, it should.  But once you taper off, the inflammation tends to come back.


----------



## 2010mustang

Thanks thats what I thought. dont know a whole lot about this disease or medication as ive only been diagnosed for 2 or 3 months. im trying to research as much as possible and get mine under control. have had to quit some foods and drinks and what not. its wierd 29 yrs and no problems then one day i got sick and lossing weight. Doctor said ive had it for some time I just never flared. guess thats life and I learn as I go. thanks for all the responses.


----------



## 24601

@kingandsyd Welcome to the forum! You can edit your signature by clicking on "settings" in the navigation bar or going here http://www.crohnsforum.com/usercp.php

Please do post your story in the "Your Story" section of the forum so that we can give you a proper welcome 

Look forward to "meeting" you properly!


----------



## 2010mustang

Been sick the last few days. went to work sunday and had a bad day where nothing ran right and had a lot of manual labor involved. got sick at work and had to call in last night due to not feeling any better, stomach and bathroom issues along with extreme joint pain. boss wants me to take a break from work so I have another doctors appointment set up to get it approved. this disease sucks.


----------



## 24601

Sorry to hear you're still feeling this bad. Is the doctors appointment to get approval for Humira or Remicade? Hope your new treatment brings you relief.


----------



## 2010mustang

Dr appt is to get approved to take an extended leave from work. dr wants me off prednisone before starting humira or remicade. I got around 6 or 7 wks left of prednisone tappering.


----------



## Izzie

I'm not diagnosed yet, but I too have bad joint pain, and have had it for years. Mine seems to come on if I'm cold/sitting in a draft/it's about to rain. Some doctors claim it's because I have hyperflexible joints, some say it could be related to whatever is going on with my gut.


----------



## 24601

It seems unusual that your doctor wants you off pred before starting Remicade or Humira. Normally the concern is to get the new medication to therapeutic levels before you are off pred. 

Did your doctor explain their reasoning for that in any more detail?


----------



## DrCrohns

24601 said:


> It seems unusual that your doctor wants you off pred before starting Remicade or Humira. Normally the concern is to get the new medication to therapeutic levels before you are off pred.
> 
> Did your doctor explain their reasoning for that in any more detail?


The concern is the level of immunosuppression. Being on both can be too immunosuppressive.


----------



## 2010mustang

Makes since drcrohns. he didnt explain why but has years experience dealing with crohns and colitis. I just told him how I was doing and he said I needed a stronger med and how we would go about doing it. he has answered every question and has no problem sitting there explaining things to me. still dont know what questions to ask sometimes.


----------



## 2010mustang

Gi doctors nurse called today and they are going ahead and putting out a prescription for humira and and get back to me for a sooner appointment. still seeing my primary doctor tomorrow. but figured id give an update. hopefully the humira will work.


----------



## 2010mustang

Off work for the next 8 weeks then get check again. hopefully this will allow my body to rest some.


----------



## 24601

I realise the idea that taking two immunusuppressants at one time being too much may on the face of it make some sense but in reality this is usually not a problem with these combinations. 

And the highly desirable effect of starting humira before you come off pred would be that pred bridges the gap before the Humira starts working. 

Do ask if you will do loading doses of Humira to get it working faster too and how the levels will be monitored to see if you need to increase the frequency from the normal fortnightly injection, to every 10 days or weekly as some people require.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## 2010mustang

I have been writing down questions to ask such as those and what reactions do I need to call right away and what ones to just schedule an appointment for. How often I need blood work and some others.


----------



## 2010mustang

Went to get my humira last night. was told my insurance would not release it due to it being a specialty med and would need to go to a specialty pharmacy. called them and they said it would have to be mailed even with the pharmacy that I use having it. anyone else have this happen?


----------



## SCCrohnie

2010mustang said:


> Went to get my humira last night. was told my insurance would not release it due to it being a specialty med and would need to go to a specialty pharmacy. called them and they said it would have to be mailed even with the pharmacy that I use having it. anyone else have this happen?



My Cimzia is mailed to me from a specialty pharmacy for the same reason.


----------



## Mr chicken

That is standard 
Specialty pharmacy mails DS humira to our door . You have to call back every so many days to get them to ship the next box .
For DS that is every 20 days ( since he takes if every ten ) standard dose every 28 days for shots every 14 days
Make sure to signup for my humira card they cover most of your copay which will be high .
I agree with the pred to bridge the gap.
Humira takes 3-5 months to become fully effective .
Good luck


----------



## 2010mustang

They wont accept the humira card I got one from my dr but they refused.


----------



## 2010mustang

After dealing with the insurance and needing more lab work I finally strt my humira treatments tomorrow


----------



## 2010mustang

Did 1 shot in each thigh and 1 on each side of my stomach. the first shot wasnt bad, 2 & 3 had a small burn, the 4th one I felt alot. overall it wasnt to bad. no bruising or swelling yet.


----------



## Mr chicken

DS has been on it for 2.5 years 
I inject the syringe for him 
Only bruising a small amount a few times 
Good luck


----------



## 2010mustang

Took my second dose on 7-2. Saw Doc yesterday and was almost tapered off prednisone. Due to still bleeding and going 4 to 6 times a day i now have to do 10 mg pred for a month then 5 mg for a month. I see him again in 2 months and he said if im not significantly better i will also begin 6mp with the humira. I was looking forward to no pred but i guess thats how it goes.


----------



## Mr chicken

Yeah Ds was to only do a short burst of pred for 4 days
That was three months ago
Still try to wean off
His was due to arthritis flaring not ibd


----------



## 2010mustang

Figured i would update this. Off prednisone as of today and still taking humira every other week. My weight has been in the 170 to 175lb range. Seen doctor last wednessday and i dont have to go on 6mp due to my stomach issues doing better. There not great yet but alot better then where i was. Joint pain is still not getting any better yet but see a rhuemotologist in 2 wks. Lately just been trying to keep up at work and been dealing with depression. Its has been hard re adjusting. Lifes just not the same but i know it will get better. Thankfully i got good support from my family and doctor.


----------



## 2010mustang

Since about 3 days after comming off pres ive been really hot and getting some headaches. Called dr office but they didnt say to much.


----------



## araceli

Most likely those are withdrawal symptoms. How fast did you taper prednisone?


----------



## David

I agree with Araceli that it's likely withdrawal.  What dose were you on when you stopped?  And how are you feeling now?


----------



## 2010mustang

I tapered down to 5 mg and stayed there for 1 month. Seen the rhuematologist today. Said crohns arthritist. Will be starting azathioprine. Hopefully it helps my joints, its hard to get around somedays. Other days its painful but manageable. Told it could be 3 months before it fully kicks in. Lab draws monthly to monitor.


----------



## my little penguin

Hope it helps
DS has arthritis as well and they added mtx to the humira
Physical therapy ( swimming ) helps tremendously for arthritis 
As well as stretching daily - electric blankets 
Volteran gel ( NSAID but only on the skin so it avoids Gi tract )
Lots of hot packs 

Good luck


----------



## David

I hope the azathioprine does the trick for you!  Please keep us updated.


----------



## 2010mustang

Went to the E R last night. First time full dose of aza and an hour later got dizzy, faint feeling and vomiting. Stayed dizzy and faint feel8ng for abo7t an ho7r before i went. Called doctor today to see what he wants to do. As of now im not taking it. Dont know if ill stay at the dose i had no problems or need to stop it altogether. Today ive had a headache.


----------



## 2010mustang

Dr called. I am to stay at dose i was in until saturday then try to up it by a half pill for 1 week then go full dose. If a problem occurs again a new med will be prescibed.


----------



## 2010mustang

Got called today. Dr looked at my labs and said i need to get another colonoscopy done the 17th. He believes i may be rejecting the humira, or i may not be responsing well to it. I was thinking i was doing ok. My symptoms are not where they were but not great either guess ill find out the 17th what will happen.


----------



## 2010mustang

Doctor said my insides are looking better and humira us working just not as well as hoped. He believes my current problems are from the aza. He did a humira antibody test to be sure andbin 5 days ill get the results. For now him and another doc will study my charts and come up with another med for my arthritis.


----------



## ronroush7

David said:


> I asked because Lialda targets inflammation in the colon.  If you also have inflammation in the small intestine, it probably isn't going to do much there and you'd want to utilize other treatment options as well.


Thanks, David,for that information.  I was put on  Lialda and now I know it is for the  Crohn's Colitiy.


----------



## 2010mustang

I also forgot to say how glad i am to have a great wife. Ive recently gotten rid of some of my hobbies due to my arthritis (motor cycle). My wife know how much i enjoy hunting but lately i couldnt use my bow due to strenth so she told me to buy a crossbow. It reminded me that even with my limitations i can still do something just differently.


----------



## my little penguin

Have you tried adding mtx ?
That helps a lot of arthritis related crohns
Physically therapy - warm water pools - swimming
Volteran gel for joints 
And have you seen a Rheumo
They handle it better than a Gi


----------



## 2010mustang

Seen rhemotoligist who prescribed the aza. Doc is thinking methotrexate


----------



## 2010mustang

Woke up legs were cramping and knees and hips hurting. Called my gi as we had talked the 17th about the possibility of taking more time off. I am waiting to hear back from him. I have let him know how i am struggling to work due to the pain and said.i would like some time to try a new medication and get better. If he agrees i will call work and begin the process to take some time off again. I dont know how much longer i can keep my job wirking like i am.


----------



## ronroush7

Best to you.


----------



## 2010mustang

Updates are since the 11/17/15 colonoscopy showed alot less inflimation my gi said to talk to the rhuemotologist about taking leave. Talked to rheumo and primary doc and set up an appointment.  I stoped taking azathiroprine and have started folic acid and methotrexate. My gi and rhuemo are trying to switch from humira to remicade to help my joints. My joints hurt so bad im barely able to get work done. Seen my primary dr today and was told he would see about prednisone againe but since its side effects arent good and starting new meds it may just mask symptoms etc. Said he would offer 2 wks off but 2wks wont do nothing until i get a fews infusions going. So ill just continue to rid this out and see how long i can keep my job. Ive had joint pain for atleast 7 months and cant take it anymore and i hear well your intestines look better so blah balahh blah. If i loose my job i just have to do what i can till i find another with insurance. Probably wont be taking any meds as i wont beable to afford them but it is what it is i guess.


----------



## my little penguin

Will the Rheumo fill out fmla for you ???

Remicade will take anywhere from first infusion to 6 weeks to work
Mtx 8-12 weeks to work

Did they ok tramadol or volteran gel ?

Pred for two weeks would get you at least two infusions in which you may get lucky and work after the first infusion

It would at least make it easier for the remicade to take over 
Less inflammation in the joints to knock down

What did the Rheumo say about pred?

Ds 's has him always have pred on hand to stop things before they get out of control


----------



## 2010mustang

Im suppose to hear back today from the primary and the rhemo about presnisone. See rhuemo again in Janurary. Never heard of either of those gels. If the rhuemo calls todays i will talk to her again but with only seeing her once i dont know what she would say about leave. I think im stuck riding this out. I really dont see me lasting much longer. Where i live there isnt many good jobs either so ill just continue to pray for the best and hope a miracle happens.


----------



## my little penguin

Tramadol is a pain pill
And volteran is a NSAID gel used for joints
Ds can't handle mobic etc but can handle volteran  gel


----------



## 2010mustang

Sorry for my lack of knowing some of these meds. Im still in my 1st yr and trying to learn. Are these percription or otc? Thanks for your resonding.


----------



## 2010mustang

Ill be in chat for a while too.


----------



## ronroush7

Praying and hoping the best to you.  Keep us updated.


----------



## my little penguin

Both are prescription meds
Voltaren is great since you just place it directly on the joint
Tramadol can make it harder to think etc
Only gave it to my son once since he is only 11


----------



## 2010mustang

Primary called back and wants to do 20mg pred for a week if i feel better then start taper on week 2. If not feeling better go to 40mg. Its a joke. Pred did nothing and i took 40mg for along time.it drives me nuts i know healthy people who admit to being lazy get disability people taking pills from dr who just toss them out and sick people in pain get treatment that didnt work represcribed to to them instead of rest until meds needed get started. If i loose my job they wont hear the end om me saying i told you so. Sill no call from rheumo about approval for remicade.


----------



## ronroush7

You should pull for worker's comp or disability if you lose your job.


----------



## 2010mustang

Multiple people have told me to. I like working, i cant stand being home for to long.. If i didnt have so many stairs at work i would be ok. I do decent until i have to climb, unfortnately there is no way around that at my job. On slow days i get around ok. I still have alot of pain but stairs kill me. Rhuemo called after 2 days and said they didnt get my fax for remistart. Took 2 days to answer if they did or didnt. Told them i would re fax it. 10 minutes later they found it in a pile of papers.


----------



## DanaBanana

How frustrating for you. I relate to so much. It's hard enough dealing with being sick, but all the hoops we then have to jump through-phone calls, paper work, Dr appts, waiting and waiting...and the financial stress...I've been going through it all too. Big hugs to you.


----------



## ronroush7

DanaBanana said:


> How frustrating for you. I relate to so much. It's hard enough dealing with being sick, but all the hoops we then have to jump through-phone calls, paper work, Dr appts, waiting and waiting...and the financial stress...I've been going through it all too. Big hugs to you.


Amen.


----------



## BigBoss

Sorry my man, I feel for u.  Really I do.  Sounds kinda shitty that ur GI hasnt just stepped in to request the remicade.  I have been told that they prefer remicade over humira for crohn's as well because of some bs that i couldnt regurgitate properly.  But I like you love to work, and I have zero juoce lately.  And I am fearful that Iay have R.A. as I have been having absolutely excrutiating joint pain, its symmetrical and especially bad in my hands, feet, knees, and hips.  Fucking scared me.  Pain meds help my whole body relax enough where I can function, and even then, i am fucking practically bedridden.  I really hope things turn out for u.  Fingers crossed.  Gotta be a thorn in the side of docs unfortunately.  Sux, cuz thats so not how I am.  Stay strong bud.


----------



## 2010mustang

I work till friday then were all off 9 days. Atleat i will get 9 days of rest. Still waiting on insurance about remicade.


----------



## 2010mustang

Just got called today and told i was apprived for remicade. I get my 1st infusion this thursday then my 2nd on the 31st.


----------



## BigBoss

Grats buddy.  My doc is changing me to humira on the 22nd i think.  Not sure.  My joint pain has been so bad lately it keeps me up at night, and it wakes me up in the middle of the night.  Hope the remicade helps you out.  Wishing you well.


----------



## DanaBanana

That's great news for both of you guys!!!!!


----------



## 2010mustang

Advice on humira is leave it out 30 minutes. It burns less. I went right then left stomach and right then left thigh. Burn lasted about 10 seconds and i was tired a few hours later. Hope it works for you.


----------



## my little penguin

^^ yeah that humira does burn
DS adds lidocaine to the humira syringe 
But he is 12 .
Glad you got remicade approved


----------



## BigBoss

I have tried the humira before, it was not all that bad in terms of the burn.  We had to do my thighs as I was honestly a skeleton with muscles hanging off the bone.  I was so scared because I honestly looked very much like a haulocast victim, and I mean no disrespect with that statement.  But it is exactly what i resembled.  Hope the humira works this time round


----------



## DanaBanana

I've got that issue right now being underweight. It's freaky!!!


----------



## BigBoss

Specially when i can literally see the muscle hangin from my bone like a human physiology picture.


----------



## 2010mustang

Ya when i was diagnosed i dropped from 180s to 138lbs. Thankfully im now 170s.


----------



## Harlan

I also called dr office but they didnt say to much.


----------



## BigBoss

I dropped from 155lbs to 118lbs when i first was diagnosedback in 2011.  After surgery couple months ago, i went down to 101lbs.  1 am at 130lbs right now.  I just dont know what to think.


----------



## ronroush7

I wish both of you the best with the Remicade and the Humira.


----------



## DanaBanana

The weightloss is scary. I'm 5'5 and petite anyhow, but I've lost 40lbs since June. Gained a couple back but lost an an additional 5lbs this past 2 weeks thanks to a rough patch.


----------



## ronroush7

Two years after being diagnosed, I went from 157 to 123.


----------



## Harlan

Yea..that's true


----------



## 2010mustang

Update. Took my 1st dose of remicade. Blew a vien initialy, 2nd vien worked. No reaction and didnt feel tired after infusion. Ended up not going to the bathroom all day yesterday, which is not normal. No problems today and all seems normal.


----------



## my little penguin

Glad things went well
Reactions tend to happen infusion #3

If I remember correctly


----------



## BigBoss

Did u get benadryl during infusion? How did you feel during infusion?


----------



## 2010mustang

Not that in aware of. Felt fine just long and boring


----------



## Georgeforaday

DanaBanana said:


> The weightloss is scary. I'm 5'5 and petite anyhow, but I've lost 40lbs since June. Gained a couple back but lost an an additional 5lbs this past 2 weeks thanks to a rough patch.


The weight loss is scary, I got quite ill when I was first diagnosed and lost about 2.5st in a few weeks (and I'm a pretty skinny guy as it is) took me a while to put it back on, and I'm not quite there yet, but with a good diet you can stabilise and stay at a healthy weight! don't let it get to you, just focus on the good days and write off the bad ones!


----------



## ronroush7

Georgeforaday said:


> The weight loss is scary, I got quite ill when I was first diagnosed and lost about 2.5st in a few weeks (and I'm a pretty skinny guy as it is) took me a while to put it back on, and I'm not quite there yet, but with a good diet you can stabilise and stay at a healthy weight! don't let it get to you, just focus on the good days and write off the bad ones!


Amen


----------



## BigBoss

Unfortunately for me, no diet can allow for mento put on weight, as my disease seems more severe than in other peoples experience, as I dropped 35-40lbs in like 4 months back in 2011, and that is 25% of my overall body weight wich is just as unhealthy as gaining a bunch of weight that quickly.  But no matter what I ate, over the past 5 yrs, nothing has allowed me to gain weight, and in fact i had gotten a cold at one point over those 5 yrs and dropped down to 109lbs, even now, after my surgery removed the "active" disease, my body seems to plateau at 130lbs.   Surprises me too, cuz I am eating but mayne once a day.


----------



## NicholasPTimms

Greeting my good man 

Crohns is truly an abundant force of nature, its energy resonates the body over. Such energy that gives rise to the joint pain and swelling is perhaps a little less attended to given the number of issues which arise with Crohns. 

It feels perhaps you have found opportunity to manage this issue from the off-set. The weakening of the joints is resultant from a number of factors however, the key is within the Lymphatic system. The Lymphatic primary purpose is to transport lymph clearing waste however, it also directly connects the brain and immune system.  

I would humbly suggest to consider self-referring to consult a physiotherapist in order to pick a few basic exercises you can follow. Swimming is a wondrous exercise which eliminates further decline of the joints through impact but gives them a wondrous workout - plus submerging the joints in water has wondrous healing properties. A circulation booster such as the Revitive IX - these products are marketed for the elderly, however I can't recommend this enough..  Finally, Thai Chi warm-up stretches will be a God send 

Peace & Love Always


Nicholas


----------



## NicholasPTimms

Greeting my good man 

Crohns is truly an abundant force of nature, its energy resonates the body over. Such energy that gives rise to the joint pain and swelling is perhaps a little less attended to given the number of issues which arise with Crohns. 

It feels perhaps you have found opportunity to manage this issue from the off-set. The weakening of the joints is resultant from a number of factors however, the key is within the Lymphatic system. The Lymphatic primary purpose is to transport lymph clearing waste however, it also directly connects the brain and immune system.  

I would humbly suggest to consider self-referring to consult a physiotherapist in order to pick a few basic exercises you can follow. Swimming is a wondrous exercise which eliminates further decline of the joints through impact but gives them a wondrous workout - plus submerging the joints in water has wondrous healing properties. A circulation booster such as the Revitive IX - these products are marketed for the elderly, however I can't recommend this enough..  Finally, Thai Chi warm-up stretches will be a God send 

Peace & Love Always


Nicholas


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Not that in aware of. Felt fine just long and boring


It is long. Yawwwn so how are you feeling now?


----------



## 2010mustang

Doing good today.  Joint pain is a 5.5. Day of infusion i couldnt go to the restroom. Yesterday i couldnt stop. Today i feel like i normaly do atleast.


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Doing good today.  Joint pain is a 5.5. Day of infusion i couldnt go to the restroom. Yesterday i couldnt stop. Today i feel like i normaly do atleast.


What's your joint pain like on average?


----------



## 2010mustang

Days off im usually feet 1 or 2, hips 5 knees 5. Work days feet 3 or 4, hips and knees average day 6 can hit 8 or 9.


----------



## 2010mustang

Just depends on how much climbing stairs i have to do


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Days off im usually feet 1 or 2, hips 5 knees 5. Work days feet 3 or 4, hips and knees average day 6 can hit 8 or 9.


Work is so tough when the joints aren't cooperating. My knees don't often bug me but my hips and shoulders, hands and ankles can reach 8-9 most days. Today my hips are screaming.


----------



## 2010mustang

Sorry your joints are bad today. Hope you find some relief.


----------



## memeb2

Even though prednisone is an anti-inflammatory I have had severe ache in my joints every time I was on it. Doc said it was unusual but not unheard of.


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Sorry your joints are bad today. Hope you find some relief.


Thank you. Went to see Star Wars last night...ponied up the extra $$$ for the comfy seats. Good thing cuz I barely made it. Lol Had a long hot Epsom salt bath after which helped.


----------



## DanaBanana

memeb2 said:


> Even though prednisone is an anti-inflammatory I have had severe ache in my joints every time I was on it. Doc said it was unusual but not unheard of.


Yah, my experience as well. Predinsone doesn't seem to work for me. Which is fine...it's nasty stuff. I'm almost done my course of it.


----------



## 2010mustang

I wish i was almost done.


----------



## memeb2

I guess it does it's job but I seem to get all the nasty side affects. Glad you are almost through


----------



## memeb2

How much longer do you have?


----------



## BigBoss

Hope things turn out good for you mustang.  At least you have put on weight.  I have a lot on my mind regarding all of this, but i think its proper I just start a new thread of my own so I don't end up hijacking yours.  What I will say, is that when I actually do fall into a deep sleep, it is usually interrupted by awaking to hip/joint pain and/or the need to use the restroom.  This almost feels like groundhog day, like the nightnare that just keeps repeating itself day after day.  Hope that things continue to work out well for you and all your treatments.  Take care.


----------



## DanaBanana

memeb2 said:


> I guess it does it's job but I seem to get all the nasty side affects. Glad you are almost through


It was only a 8 week course...thankfully. To help while the Methotrexate takes its sweet time.   Does nothing though but make me feel like crap!


----------



## ronroush7

Hoping the best.


----------



## 2010mustang

2nd infusion on 12/31 went well no problems. Wife was with me so atleast i was bored to death.


----------



## 2010mustang

Saw the rhumeo yesterday. Told her how ive been, went through the normal checks etc. Told her the pain is only letting me sleep a few hr per night and was given gabepentin. Took my first dose last night, i was already exhausted so i dont know ifnit was exhaustion or meds but i did get 5hrs instead of 2hrs of sleep.


----------



## ronroush7

2010mustang said:


> Saw the rhumeo yesterday. Told her how ive been, went through the normal checks etc. Told her the pain is only letting me sleep a few hr per night and was given gabepentin. Took my first dose last night, i was already exhausted so i dont know ifnit was exhaustion or meds but i did get 5hrs instead of 2hrs of sleep.


Glad you got some more sleep last night.


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Saw the rhumeo yesterday. Told her how ive been, went through the normal checks etc. Told her the pain is only letting me sleep a few hr per night and was given gabepentin. Took my first dose last night, i was already exhausted so i dont know ifnit was exhaustion or meds but i did get 5hrs instead of 2hrs of sleep.


That's awesome...I know what a relief it feels like to get more than a couple hours of sleep. Ive been battling this for ages now myself, only sleeping 1-2hrs at a time.
Gaba generally causes sleepiness. Try a dose during the daytime when you don't have any reason to have to go anywhere to see if it does make you drowsy. That's what I've done. Tramacet, for instance, has been helping my pain somewhat and does cause drowsiness in most people, but as it turns out it doesn't promote sleep for me. I see my Dr tomorrow so will mention this. Let's hope we are both consistently sleeping better soon!


----------



## ronroush7

I hope better sleep for both of you.


----------



## DanaBanana

ronroush7 said:


> I hope better sleep for both of you.


Thank you ;-)


----------



## ronroush7

You are welcome.


----------



## 2010mustang

Been on gabapentin a 5 days and sleeping alot better getting 6 to 7 hrs.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hope the better sleep is helping you in general 2010. Hugs n best wishes


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Been on gabapentin a 5 days and sleeping alot better getting 6 to 7 hrs.


That's awesome!!!!! Hope it keeps up ;-)


----------



## DanaBanana

I got sent for hip xrays as my hop pain has  become acute. Dr's are checking for osteonecrosis because of the symptoms being more than typical RA flare symptoms and seeing as I was a heavy course of predinsone. I'm a little worried...just a wait and see thing. 
My Gi dr appt is on the 19, so it will all be addressed then, along with the next step or continuation of my current crohns treatment. Hoping he has a better idea of how to manage the joint pain than the morphine I'm taking at night right now. It's great for sleep, but morphine gives me a headache and I can't take it during the day if there's any chance I may need to go out. Sigh


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Aw hun. Hope you get some relief n answers that can be addressed for you. Wishing you luck n best wishes DB


----------



## DanaBanana

mandyk said:


> Aw hun. Hope you get some relief n answers that can be addressed for you. Wishing you luck n best wishes DB


 Thank you so much. Going for TB skin test and chest xray today. My gi dr is being very thorough in light of the relentless fevers I've had. The hip issue is just another thing. LoL


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Cor blimey !! Its never just one thing for us to deal with is it . Wish you the very best for all things your going thro hun. May they be as through as they need to be to help you feel better. Im having hip trouble myself so i know its no fun. Left hips the worst n madly for a crohnie seems to twinge worst when on the loo . Hugs n support


----------



## anitas.paul

Managed 10 hours last night not sure if I'm just dog tired or if it's the meds i take amatriptiltne gonna try for another 10 hour's tonight tired of feeling guilty for staying in bed the whole day and night anyway it's my disease and I'll sleep if i want to


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Go sleep for england lad. You gotta sleep when you can . Or that insomnia gets you


----------



## DanaBanana

la mierda said:


> Managed 10 hours last night not sure if I'm just dog tired or if it's the meds i take amatriptiltne gonna try for another 10 hour's tonight tired of feeling guilty for staying in bed the whole day and night anyway it's my disease and I'll sleep if i want to


That sounds AMAZING!!! I can't recall the last time I had 10hrs. I slept almost a straight 5 the night before but likely because I was exhausted from 3 nights of virtually no sleep. Last night was 2 hrs then 3 hrs. Sigh don't feel guilty at all....our bodies are fragile, we need to rest when our bodies call for it. Xo


----------



## DanaBanana

mandyk said:


> Cor blimey !! Its never just one thing for us to deal with is it . Wish you the very best for all things your going thro hun. May they be as through as they need to be to help you feel better. Im having hip trouble myself so i know its no fun. Left hips the worst n madly for a crohnie seems to twinge worst when on the loo . Hugs n support


 My left hip has been the worst but my right was driving me batty this morning...I couldn't get comfortable at all and could feel both legs on the edge of falling asleep as it feels the circulation is poor. 
I turned 40 yesterday and feel 80. At least I look 29! Hahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Happy birthday for yesterday .  So 30 next year hun  . Im 53 n feel 153 most days but i look 253   lol


----------



## DanaBanana

mandyk said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday .  So 30 next year hun  . Im 53 n feel 153 most days but i look 253   lol


29 and holding hahaha


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Stick to it girl. Own it i say . If we can drop a few years n pass go for it lol


----------



## anitas.paul

Was gonna say hip hip hooray  but i think I'll  refrain lol


----------



## anitas.paul

Will just say happy birthday


----------



## DanaBanana

la mierda said:


> Was gonna say hip hip hooray  but i think I'll  refrain lol


Hahahaha hip hip...that's amazing!!!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

:rof: nice one.


----------



## DanaBanana

My hips don't lie today. The inflammation in them is so bad right now, both legs, hips down to the ends of my toes, are falling asleep while sitting or laying. Hobble hobble hobble.  Fever is quite high today as well so that's annoying me. Feeling quite fed up. Grrrr


----------



## 2010mustang

Hope you feel better soon. My knees are huge today. Had to work 2 weeks straight. Tonight and tomorrow left. Just gotta keep pushing.


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Hope you feel better soon. My knees are huge today. Had to work 2 weeks straight. Tonight and tomorrow left. Just gotta keep pushing.


You're my hero...I could hardly move from my bed to go pee today, I can't imagine trying to work!!!


----------



## 2010mustang

Gotta keep insurance lol. My knees are fwelinf as if there more lubricated lately so less pain. Hopefully they keep improving.


----------



## anitas.paul

If like some of us we don't work I've worked out it's a good idea not to spend too much money haha


----------



## anitas.paul

Ps love that name@danabanana it's very apeeling ?


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Gotta keep insurance lol. My knees are fwelinf as if there more lubricated lately so less pain. Hopefully they keep improving.


Well that's good. I creak and crack all over the place...messes with my ninja skills.


----------



## DanaBanana

la mierda said:


> Ps love that name@danabanana it's very apeeling ?


Hahaha I like to monkey around, keeps me from going bananas!


----------



## anitas.paul

Rather go bananas then nuts lol


----------



## DanaBanana

la mierda said:


> Rather go bananas then nuts lol


Right...cuz nuts is crazy! Lol


----------



## anitas.paul

Bananas ain't far off being bananas makes you slippy to


----------



## DanaBanana

Im thankful my Mario Kart skills have come in handy.


----------



## anitas.paul

Prefer shooting games not played mario since it first game out circa 1981 kebab shop Wimbledon Broadway lol


----------



## DanaBanana

Hahaha I hear those shooter games are a blast!


----------



## anitas.paul

not to mention the graphics are a lot more realistic mario and donkey kong are too cartoony


----------



## DanaBanana

I'm more a Yoshi fan, myself.  Speaking of donkeykong...how disappointing there's no donkey in that game!


----------



## anitas.paul

playing deus ex at moment free on xbox 360 have the actual disc already but never played it much bit too stealth and not really up in your face style plus the scenery is too square lol just got an acheivement for my first hack though


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Oh hello... When did this turn into a gaming forum . I am going back to the grass roots here. My joints hurt pretty bad today. Last few days have been quite good but today no not so much.. Oh poor me poor me poor me another drink :rof:


----------



## DanaBanana

mandyk said:


> Oh hello... When did this turn into a gaming forum . I am going back to the grass roots here. My joints hurt pretty bad today. Last few days have quite good but today no not so much.. Oh poor me poor me poor me another drink :rof:


I feel ya...feel like garbage today :-(


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Sorry you are feeling crappy too Dana banana. Hugs to you hun, hope you feel better soon. Darn this crohn's. I hope to hear there will be a cure soon. I for one think it's time for one. Best wishes n support :hug:


----------



## anitas.paul

Ditto at feeling crappy today  dunno if I'm coming or going half the time but good news is I'm gonna have near enough the rest of the bill for the apartment in Durban paid off within a week or so then that will leave the flight holidays not until July so plenty time to get it booked up up n away


----------



## DanaBanana

I'm sipping a hot bevie, curled up under a woobie blanket, watching football. 
Booooo Patriots. Lol

Pain sucks!


----------



## anitas.paul

Under my duvet on my nice comfy corner sofa warming my cockles n muscles with fact or fake on managed to consume near 3000 calories today so hopefully there will be no sound effects during the night lol i swear they reach decibels that would score a 7 on the rictor scale


----------



## anitas.paul

Ps up the hammers


----------



## DanaBanana

Hahaha I'm quiet as a church mouse...usually.


----------



## anitas.paul

The marvelous mechanical mouse organ soz watching avengers assemble cartoons and that sprung to mind lol


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

la mierda said:


> Ditto at feeling crappy today  dunno if I'm coming or going half the time but good news is I'm gonna have near enough the rest of the bill for the apartment in Durban paid off within a week or so then that will leave the flight holidays not until July so plenty time to get it booked up up n away


Oh no sorry you are ropey too, well we are a right bunch today aren't we :yrolleyes:. So you are nearly there now on the apartment nice one. Ye you have time to save for the flight. So pleased that you can get to see your lady soon :dance:


----------



## DanaBanana

Yay for monies working out. That's a relief. 
Just took a spill on a slippery driveway. I'm still rather flexible as it turns out lol Took the brunt of it on my wrist to save my boney hips!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Ouch hun. I nearly went west last night, did a nifty bit of ballet to stay upright . Slippery patch caught me unawares


----------



## DanaBanana

Hehehe ballet skills. I was just trying to get back upright before my man saw. He worries enough!!!


----------



## 2010mustang

Hope you guys feel better soon. I was feeling ok today so did some wrenching on my dune buggy. Just got a few things left and ill be driving it tomorrow.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

DanaBanana said:


> Hehehe ballet skills. I was just trying to get back upright before my man saw. He worries enough!!!


Aw it's good that he worries about you hun, hope your wrist is ok! 

2010 thanks mate,ah nice one go buggy n have fun.  I feel a little bit better, tho still a bit stiff. I am told I'm as thick as two short planks, so I might as well feel like them to :ybatty::ylol:
Hope all are well :hug:


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Hope you guys feel better soon. I was feeling ok today so did some wrenching on my dune buggy. Just got a few things left and ill be driving it tomorrow.


I'll feel better if my Seahawks win this game. Not a good start.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Go Seahawks go. I always fancied being a cheerleader


----------



## DanaBanana

Hehe me too!!!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

:dusty::dusty::dusty:Well there u go !!lets do it..


----------



## DanaBanana

They lost, but at least we looked cute cheering. ;-)


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

We did indeed Dana. Oh well better luck next time. Let me know when they play next n we will cheerlead again  hun. Oh i hope it wasnt our gorgeousness that put them off tday.


----------



## anitas.paul

Just home been out since 10.40 this morning 23.27 now only 6994 walking steps out of a daily limit of 3000 slightly over lol 4014 of those were healthy steps apparently  *#@%*& knackered and ache like a $*&@# feeling pleased with that though


----------



## DanaBanana

Sadly Mandy, this loss meant their season is over. But that will give us time to practise our new cheers for next season!  

Mierda, I'm knackered just reading that...sweets dreams for you!!!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Oh no Dana, shame they are done for now, but as you say it will give us time to perfect the cheers for next season :dusty:


----------



## DanaBanana

Stiff and sore waking up today. How's the rest of you all feeling?


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Aw hun, hugs. I am achy as per the norm. OK otherwise thanks.


----------



## 2010mustang

Feeling well today. Joints and crohns aee both behaving


----------



## DanaBanana

2010mustang said:


> Feeling well today. Joints and crohns aee both behaving


Awesome!!!!!! About time!


----------



## DanaBanana

mandyk said:


> Aw hun, hugs. I am achy as per the norm. OK otherwise thanks.


 amazing how much good there is when we feel "OK".


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

True hun. I have learned that tho crohn,s aint my best friend it aint my worse enemy either. It's taught me alot. My outlook on things has changed as has my priorities. So maybe it aint all bad ????


----------



## DanaBanana

I agree...though today is challenging my usual gratitude, overall I feel I wouldn't trade any of this because of the things I've learned about myself and life. Crazy but true. I sure miss hamburgers though lol


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Lol. Im lucky at the mo... i can eat pretty much anything since my resection,ileostomy n its reversal. I still remember the times when i couldnt even drink water tho.   i am now a much stronger person for it. I wont be fobbed off by medics anymore either. I will demand they sort me out if i were in pain again.politely but demand all the same. My health is more important than their feelings or pride. I just hope that a cure can be found soon as it is a darn awful thing to have.  but still coz if you dont you crumble n it wins.. i wont be beaten


----------



## 2010mustang

Talked with my insurance yesterday and was told they did approve and pay for my remicade infusions. Before the remistart its 500 my share for the 1st infusion. And the 2nd one was 100% covered. One infusion should max my deductable for the whole year so im really happy.


----------



## DanaBanana

That's great Mustang! I just got approved to start Humira. Just waiting now for the nurse to call to set up the time to come over for my first injections. 4 injections to start. I am to continue mentho weekly injections in conjunction with the biweekly Humira for the next 3 months. A human pin cushion. Thankfully, it will all be covered otherwise I'd be screwed. Really hope this brings things under control. I have a cold right now on top of my usual suffering so feel like someone should just take me out back and shoot me. Not really...but yes. Lol at least the sun is shining today


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Nice one 2010. Good news . Hope it helps you keep well mate


----------



## 2010mustang

Hope the humira works for you bannana. Its not as bad as most say. After 10 seconds it was over, it helped me get back to some of the foods i use to eat.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hey Dana  hope it works well for you and you feel great on it. Hugs n best wishes


----------



## DanaBanana

Food? What's this "food" you speak of? I'm so used to liquids, I don't even know if I remember how to chew! Haha 
No but seriously, I hope it works for me. I'd love to have some days of no pain and an appetite.


----------



## ronroush7

DanaBanana said:


> Food? What's this "food" you speak of? I'm so used to liquids, I don't even know if I remember how to chew! Haha
> No but seriously, I hope it works for me. I'd love to have some days of no pain and an appetite.


Six years ago,, I was allowed no solids; only TPN.  That was when I started  watching  Food Network


----------



## anitas.paul

Word of advice never mix medicines


----------



## anitas.paul

You end up with all types  of  joint pain ;/


----------



## anitas.paul

Food is what I'm consuming now lol finally feel some of  my  appetite returning after my guts took the week off


----------



## DanaBanana

la mierda said:


> Food is what I'm consuming now lol finally feel some of  my  appetite returning after my guts took the week off


Yay food!!!! Nom nom nom


----------



## BigBoss

Feeling the joint pain among other pain alot today, some days im more active than others, only cuz i feel like my mind is kept "somewhat" preoccupied.  I really am lucky to have the ability to have breaks between work.  When i was commuting 3 hrs a day and on my feet for 10hrs a day, at the beggining of my diagnosis, no wonder i felt like a towel that had been wrung out... I have no clue how i did it.  I just remember that the alarm clock would come so quick every morning, was like time was sped up.  Even still, i have such a hard time sleeping, feels like arthritis that keeps me up, my stomach, anxiety, my brain cant turn off... all great things to aid my crohns in calming down im sure.... this really is a terruble disease, in so many ways, especially cuz people who have no idea, look at u like your crazy when you try to explain all this stuff, "but you look healthy"  god i hate talking about my disease to people.


----------



## DanaBanana

BigBoss said:


> Feeling the joint pain among other pain alot today, some days im more active than others, only cuz i feel like my mind is kept "somewhat" preoccupied.  I really am lucky to have the ability to have breaks between work.  When i was commuting 3 hrs a day and on my feet for 10hrs a day, at the beggining of my diagnosis, no wonder i felt like a towel that had been wrung out... I have no clue how i did it.  I just remember that the alarm clock would come so quick every morning, was like time was sped up.  Even still, i have such a hard time sleeping, feels like arthritis that keeps me up, my stomach, anxiety, my brain cant turn off... all great things to aid my crohns in calming down im sure.... this really is a terruble disease, in so many ways, especially cuz people who have no idea, look at u like your crazy when you try to explain all this stuff, "but you look healthy"  god i hate talking about my disease to people.


So feel ya. It's my metho hangover today and I feel like trash which is just more trash than my usual trash these days. Not kidding when I say it's a slow shuffle from bedroom to anywhere, like I'm 90. 
I was chatting with my sister earlier...she has some chronic pain due to back issues and she's a nurse. We were talking about the frustrating things Dr's say like "We believe, ______" and "Studies have shown ____". There's just know guarantee of much of anything. It's hard. Our bodies are so individual. I hate talking about my disease to people too...the most popular question are "How did you get it?" and "What causes it?" 
Argh!


----------



## anitas.paul

What i hate more  than  any  of  that  is  my  lady  thinks  I'm  crazy


----------



## BigBoss

Oh man, my pain management clinic is such a joke dude.  I get the whole textbook "opiates are not good for crohn's" and "we need to reset your pain receptors",  ya right, they are just afraid to rx the pain meds cuz i filed a complaint against one of their drs, and to that bs of opiates are bad for crohn's, well, that very well may be for most patients, but when it helps me function, allows me not to fear food like the plague itself, and not fear going to the bathroom like its a chinese water torture chamber, and all around helps my pain, arthritis, and relieves me of nausea, well then I think I would bef to differ.  I think I would lnow if I was beginning to have a blockage.  But being that I have had 6yrs of Diarrhea and trips to tge bathroom an hour after consuming any food, I would say I pray that it slows my gut down.  Such bs, lets just regergitate the textbook bs that we are taught cuz god for bid we actually get to know our patients as actual people and human beings instead of categorizing us like some book taught them to do.  Took my humira shot last night, and pretty much ruined me for most of the day today.  Hopefully i can sleep like a champ as I barely slept at all last night.  Doesnt help when my 90lb pitbull wants to snuggle at 4am.  But i freakin love him so i welcome the company and the snoring!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Aw bless him they are a comfort animals. I miss my dog who passed many years ago.
Way i see it none of the meds they give us are that good for crohns in the sense that the side effects mainly include all the things we are trying to get rid of,cramps,vomitting,the big d,tiredness etc.  Go figure !!lol


----------



## BigBoss

Yes, i agree with u on the meds, but for me, and imo, pain meds just seem to calm my entire body, thus making the day tolerable. And a 2yr old 90 lb pit, who thinks he is a chihuahua, is just too cute, even tho i want to kick his butt sometimes, he just has no idea as to how powerful and strong he is.  He reminds me of lenny from of mice and men, even when me and my brother talk as if the dog would talk [i know were goofs], we talk in that diofus voice of how lenny speaks.  Cuz thats what he is, a big goofus of a dog.  With enough energy that i wish i could plug him into me and get his energy.


----------



## anitas.paul

Lol was gonna take my friends bull mastiff/rotterweiler  cross temporarily until she took me for a walk last Sunday 7 stone odd but the soppiest friendliest bundle of fur it was a little before that that i began feeling unwell a bad reaction between the amitriptyline and cannabis i reckon I've quit again since and aim to actually stay off this time


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Oh ye BB i cant funtion with out pain meds for my joints. He sounds like he is a great dog, i bet he dont know just how heavy n big he is. My sis  has a staffie n she weighs a ton. So you know when she has landed on u. Guess u really know when yours lands lol.


----------



## DanaBanana

la mierda said:


> What i hate more  than  any  of  that  is  my  lady  thinks  I'm  crazy


Aw geez it's so hard for non crohnies to understand. My man is pretty awesome, but he works in healthcare like me so gets it to some degree. He researches too. His only thing is he's always trying to find a cure. I get its hard for him...our life has changed so much. I try to still do stuff, cuz I don't want this disease to define me. But there's still limitations right now. Date nights, for instance, don't include dinner and a movie cuz what can I eat? Sometimes I can do sushi...rice is good. Or today as an example...He's taken his boy to the hill for a bonfire and sledding with his buddy and his son. Normally I'd be all  over that, but right now it would be terrible. Cold and joint pain is awful..and fevered and no bathroom. It frustrates me beyond anything I can explain. Also, his friend doesn't quite get it because "she looks fine". Crohns feels like a ball and chain...or an anvil I can't go anywhere without. So I helped pack them up and bid them a good time. It's good for them...father/son and guy time, but I feel bad when he's saying "I wish you could come too" :-(  I suppose that's better than him thinking "thank God I get a break from her!" lol I feel that way sometimes....like I'm a burden to him. Sigh

Anyhow, BigBoss,  I start Humira next week. Loading dose is Wednesday. Not looking forward to it, but curious to see how I'll feel after. Metho injection is thursdays so Fridays I always feel like I've been run over by a steam roller. Today is marginally better but I already feel my daily fever climbing up my back. After all the tests etc it's been determined my fevers are just my immune response because of the crohns. Great.  
And about opiates....my family Dr has me on morphine for pain. I'm allowed one every 4 hrs but I only take it at night. It does help so fuck whatever they say about it being bad for crohns. Pain relief is paramount.


----------



## BigBoss

Hopefully the humira will help you.  Im not sure if its helping me or working, cuz my stomach has pains following the injections, but im joping that is bcuz its "attacking" the site?  If that makes sense.  For me, it feels like i have not so good weeks and bad weeks, like I never feel good.  Im so depressed, i dont feel well enough to go anywgwre or do much.  I do things around the house that "need" to be done, and thank god for my younger brother.  Doing things with him, and t eaching him how to do certain things kinda keeps me going or gets me going.  I even hate showering, sounds gross, but it just makes my body all crappy.  Anyway, i feel ya dana on the pain meds.  I really dislike my pain doc, i inow she doesnt take me seriously.  My GI doc put in a bunch of notes when i met with her, and she even shared them with me as she typed them up right in front of me, so when I met with pain doc, she hadnt even read the note which was more like a recommendation.  Really pissed me off.  So i know she isnt even reviewing my chart before our appointments, which pisses me off like a mofo.  She just doesnt think i should or need to be taking the meds, but like you said, they help with all the symptoms.  Finally someone who gets it.


----------



## DanaBanana

I opt for baths more than showers...feels easier. Feels like it's more work having a shower. And with my fevers, I get chilled. Also the bath helps my joints. Wish I had a jacuzzi tub though.. Then i could lure my man in to join me. Reg tubs just arent built for men to soak in..it's a constant state of "which body part gets a soak while the other hangs out?" haha
It's so hard to have an understanding Dr that listens and accepts what we are saying we need. Mine was talking about the difference between treating the disease vrs the symptoms. OK. Fine. Shuddup and give me what I'm asking for so I can function, thank you very much! 
I'm hoping the combo of humira and metho works. But who knows. This is my third medication to get this flare under control and every time I'm told "you should feel better soon". Right, ok.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Wishing everyone the best of luck with treatments. Hoping you feel better soon all xxx


----------



## BigBoss

Haha, it gets so hard to hear, oh this could take 6 months to work, well, if that doesnt work than we cant try this or that, meanwhile Im watching years tick off my life.  At least you got someone, i couldnt even think about trying to meet someone.  Feel like im gonna spend my life solo.  But ive felt that way before the crohns.  Anyway, i dont have the energy for anything else, barely have the juice to do day to day stuff, like work,  lol...  i get discouraged lately, afraid im never going to feel well again.  Alot of the time i dont have the heart to tell people im not feeling well after i have had my surgery, so people dont worry bout me or constantly ask me how im feeling, ir have that look in their eye, that look of worry.  Just wish I had knew what it felt like to be normal again, ever again, feels so out of reach.


----------



## DanaBanana

Oh that look in peeps eyes... I totally know that look. I see it often..in my children's eyes, in my man's eyes...it's excruciating.  My kids are older, almost 17, 20, and 21. It's almost easier with my man's son who is 6 because he doesn't understand much about our mortality.  My kids do though. They worry and I do everything possible to limit their worry. Harder I think for my youngest because he still lives at home. He sees me day in and day out.
Relationships are tough enough when we are "normal". I said to my man just yesterday, how sorry I am that already he's having to love me "in sickness and in health". We've been together for over 4yrs. When we fell in love I was vibrant...always training for my next marathon or cycling event. Now it's a marathon just to leave the house. I can't imagine the thought of attempting to date if I weren't already with someone. But while I'm grateful for him by my side, I hate feeling like I'm holding him back. My own issue, I realize. Sigh
Mandy...thanks sweets. Your words are so encouraging. Xo


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Thanks Dana. I wish i could cure you all of our ill's. I would do it gladly


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

la mierda said:


> Lol was gonna take my friends bull mastiff/rotterweiler  cross temporarily until she took me for a walk last Sunday 7 stone odd but the soppiest friendliest bundle of fur it was a little before that that i began feeling unwell a bad reaction between the amitriptyline and cannabis i reckon I've quit again since and aim to actually stay off this time


I bet you felt like a flag on the end of the lead eh !!. My dog was a little thing in comparison but i felt like a flag  on most of our walks  feel better soon


----------



## BigBoss

Awesome analogy, flag on the end of the leash...  lucky we had both our 90lb pits since pups and have been lucky enough to train them well when they walk, so they dont take me for the walk, wink wink.  But the male needs a collar to prevent the pulling and he still pulls with those things digging in his throat, hes a beast.
And regarding dating, shit i was in a real bad and weird situation after my best friend past away, but i thought i was just so tired from depression and such but come to find after she finally left me,  that i was in the middle of a amazingly brutal flare that put me in the hospital.  I would come home from like a 14-16hr day, and she would be all ready for me to give her attention, i would put my head fown with the tv and lights on and be just out cold, drooling.  She thought i wasnt giving her attention or that i didnt want to give her attention.  Plus she couldnt understand why she had to initiate sex all the time.  I thought she was draining the life out of me, but it was just the crohns.  Anyway, having such a horrible relationship experience sooo turns me off from looking or thinking that theres someone who would want a qeathered towel of a man...  who complains like a 67yr old instead of a 37yr old, but looks like a 27yr old lol anyway. Ole well


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

I had my dog from a pup. Tried to train him to walk 'nicely' as you can tell that worked just fine  total waste of time n energy. Everything else great walking not a chance!!! 
 Im sorry you lost your lady to this disease. I believe tho that if she loved you she would still be there now. I  believe there is a mr/mrs right for us all if we look. Like you (i think ) I cant be arsed much of the time lol. Have enough trouble dealing with myself lol. To tired to go out looking too .Oh n i could win the moaning olympics given the sniff of an oily rag (chance). Im 53 going on 153  or least feel it most days ..
 At least you say you look 27 yr old , i know i look at least ten years older than i did when i was 43 :rof:.keep your chin up my friend all is not lost , its just misplaced for now. You will find it again one day. Sending love n hugs


----------



## BigBoss

Thx for the kind words.  Life just doesnt seem the way i envisioned it... im sure none of us envisioned this, just difficult.


----------



## DanaBanana

My only consolation is I don't pass for 40. I look way younger. Gotta take it to the bank cuz the rest is shit! Lol


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

BigBoss said:


> Thx for the kind words.  Life just doesnt seem the way i envisioned it... im sure none of us envisioned this, just difficult.


You are most welcome love. It sure is my friend it sure is. We gotta try n not let it beat us down tho. Gotta try n kick its butt !!


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

DanaBanana said:


> My only consolation is I don't pass for 40. I look way kyounger. Gotta take it to the bank cuz the rest is shit! Lol


bank it hun.. bank it all the way


----------



## anitas.paul

Just want July to come so i can get back over to Durban take her in my arm's and the rest will leave to imagination stuck here seems like no matter how I'm feeling bad or not so bad hard to get a grip cause i wannabe over there for the long term


----------



## anitas.paul

Feeling much better this morning bpm back down to 80 or so after being at 103 since that day my furry friend took me for walkies  hope you're all having a relatively symptom free Sunday


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Good glad u feel better. 
I have declared today world wide smiling day. So pleased to see you smiling. Hope it carrys on as you feel better :hug:


----------



## anitas.paul

I try but unfortunately as the new saying goes i just have a bitch face don't get it twisted though it doesn't mean I'm not happy lol  thank god I'm not smiley smiley carol smiley ochhh aye haha


----------



## DanaBanana

la mierda said:


> Just want July to come so i can get back over to Durban take her in my arm's and the rest will leave to imagination stuck here seems like no matter how I'm feeling bad or not so bad hard to get a grip cause i wannabe over there for the long term


I can hardly wait for July cuz that will mean I will be soaking in a few rays. I'm such a whitie...I need a little tan in my life. Lol
Hugs to you missing your love.


----------



## DanaBanana

I'm okay today. Not great but also not terrible...so that is a reason to smile. 

Got put of the house last night for a wee bit with my man. Went with him to his Jamaican buddies to grab a little nugget. Poured us a stiff Jamaican rum which I cut with prune juice haha that one drink had me feeling awesome! Lol


----------



## anitas.paul

Been tee total since 1991 now I've quit smoking think coffee is my worst vice fair play to all drinkers though and even though i can't toke i will always love weed just not as much as my precious lady


----------



## ronroush7

la mierda said:


> Been tee total since 1991 now I've quit smoking think coffee is my worst vice fair play to all drinkers though and even though i can't toke i will always love weed just not as much as my precious lady


Coffee would tear up my stomach and I had to give it up.


----------



## BigBoss

Man, i miss smoking soo much.  And i know so many of my friends are in the business, its been part of my entire adult life.  So to be around it and not smoking is def hard.


----------



## DanaBanana

Dr permitted me no more than 2 drinks a month...but I don't even do that because it doest appeal or the alcohol, no matter which type doesn't agree with my guts. I've been feeling the guts ache all day today and some nausea. It was but one stiff drink. Crazy cuz I used to be able to handle my liquor. Anyhow, was still pretty worth it because I felt amazing for 3 full hours,almost like normal, and then slept a solid 6hrs. 
Still won't be doing that again anytime soon. 

Coffee doesn't like me either, Ron. I just drink water.


----------



## anitas.paul

Used to be able to handle 1 or 2 cans of lager  fave tipple  now is carrot juice and bottled water and smoking a mary jane flavoured e juice lol given up that fodmap still partial to a alpro yoghurt with maple syrup


----------



## anitas.paul

Like my coffee but limit to no more than 3 a day before 6pm


----------



## anitas.paul

To be honest too much alchopops and smoking cigs and weed will tear up your guts aswell as coffee inhaling any type of smoke isn't good for you so best to refrain work's for me far as the diarrhoea goes as long as i eat well


----------



## 2010mustang

Been doing good with my crohns and joint pain lately. This week end i helped my brother in law work on his truck replacing most of the front end suspension. Knees and hips began giving me fits. Then today my mom wanted to move her bed room up stairs since my dad died a few weeks ago. So i moved her bed and dressers. Im getting old my body is killing me. Knees and hips are swollen. Hope everyone else has been good.


----------



## ronroush7

I am sorry about your father and the pain you have had.


----------



## 2010mustang

Thank you. My dad is much better off. Hes nolonger in pain. He was 54. About 18yrs ago he broke his neck and back in a wreck. His diabetis got out of control and some of his meds hurt his kidneys. He ended up dying from renal failure. It was good though. All of us and his best friend were with him when he passed.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi 2010, sorry about your father, he was the same age as I am this next birthday, no age really. I understand that you say he is better off,  without pain now. God bless you all, I hope that that fact gives you solace. 
Now your joints, you see that is what happens when you  do too much my friend, we feel ok and then get all giddy with ourselves and over do it. Time to rest up for a while and ease them joints. Take care love n hugs Mandy


----------



## DanaBanana

My condolences Mustang. I understand. Rest up. I bet it felt good to do normal stuff like that despite the pains later. That's how I feel anyhow...Saturday I had a day where I did some normal things and it was so good for me mentally. Yesterday and today I've been paying for it but whatever. Eff crohns and RA! Lol


----------



## 2010mustang

Ya feeling a little better today. Who knows maybe this weekend ill befin fixing my hot rod. Its been sitting for a year.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Now dont be getting giddy again lol


----------



## ronroush7




----------



## BigBoss

So sorry to hear about your father.  Even if it was for the better, its not easy losing someone.  
Hope you are able to gft to your hot rod, my el camino has literally been sitting stagnant for at least 3 yrs.  Now that i am saving sime money, i might get back to work on it soon.  I hate seeing my projects just sit around the house, makss our house loom like sanford and son.  Just adds to my stresslevel.  
Glad you are able to do some more normal stuff.  I have actually jad less joint pain than before, buty stomach just seems a mess when i eat.
Wishing you the best of luck.
BB


----------



## 2010mustang

Been playing around with foods lately. Was able to eat small amounts of pizza off and on until friday. I ate some friday and stimach has been a problem since. Joints swelles up over nothing saturday and sunday. Hope eceryones doing well.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi 2010, that's good your trying out stuff . Don't give up on the pizza just give it a while n try again as we can sometimes tolerate it well then not. Other than the joint pain, I feel you there... 
I Hope you are keeping well my friend.


----------



## ronroush7

I personally can't have cheese or gluten.


----------



## 2010mustang

Keep getting more good days then bad. Only had about 2 or 3 bad days this month crohns wise. About 1 week ago i had a 2 bad days in a row. Joints have been iffy last 4 days. I laid some tile at home and due to having to be on my knees alot at work. Other then that and some fatiuge here and there im doing good. Still no problems with the remicade infusions.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi glad to here your doing well 2010 . I hope your good days become even more frequent. Best wishes


----------



## DanaBanana

Happy for you Mustang.


----------



## 2010mustang

Well im down to 5 mgg prednisone and my joint pain has returned. Not as bad as it was in december but its comming back. My crohns is under control. Get 1 or 2 bad days a month. Overal doing well.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Oh sorry the pain is edging back in. Glad your doing ok otherwise.


----------



## ronroush7

2010mustang said:


> Well im down to 5 mgg prednisone and my joint pain has returned. Not as bad as it was in december but its comming back. My crohns is under control. Get 1 or 2 bad days a month. Overal doing well.


Glad your Crohns  is better.  Hope your joint pain is better soon.


----------

